# Sundown - 2/11/11 night



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2011)

Thinking of hitting up Sundown tonight for a couple hours tonight. Seems like its been forever since I skied there. Anyone else going to be around?


----------



## Madroch (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeah-- haven't been all week either...work has been a bear...not likely tonight, but tomorrow def.


----------

